# Some pretty free patterns



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

http://www.tricksyknitter.com/free-knitting-patterns.php


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you. I've downloaded the toddler cardigan


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Thnx for sharing. The patterns are lovely. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## retired52 (Aug 17, 2013)

Thank you..))


----------



## veejayh (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you. The toddler cardigan is just what I was looking for.


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

They do have some nice patterns, thanks


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice patterns. Thank you


----------



## AussieKnitWit (Oct 19, 2012)

Thank you for sharing! I have downloaded the Toddler Hoodie also. Blessings your way.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice link... thanks for sharing.


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

Thank you for the site. I've already copied a few patterns.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you! I had forgotten about this helpful site!


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. Liked and saved. Carlene


----------



## DelilahD73 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

